# Official invitation !!



## pompano67

This is an update and open invitation for our son's b-day/fishing party. It will be on march 8th, at Langdon beach at Fort Pickens..I will be there at daylight..it's going to last all day and into the night for some sharkin.We are providing everything.Except your bait lol. Several of our pff brothers are joining us so come on out and have a great time.Fishing,fellowship,and food,and of course cake lol. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me..850-889-5009...thanks Neal..:thumbup:

Please note that if you're planning to join us for night sharking,you are required to have a night owl pass.These can be purchased at the gate or at the camping registration center.


----------



## Butcherpen

Sounds like fun! Will you give me some pointers on casting?


----------



## pompano67

Butcherpen said:


> Sounds like fun! Will you give me some pointers on casting?


 Sure if you'll give me some pointers on catching haha Hope to see ya'll there..


----------



## Pompano Joe

I plan to be there! Tyler's The Man!


----------



## Tyfishasauros

hey daddy


----------



## pompano67

Um hey son,not the place for this buddy,clean your room lol..


----------



## Guynamedtom

Haha you know I am there. You did tell ty about the new fishing regulation by FWC about not being allowed to fish on your birthday?

Actually, Ty, I think it says you are allowed to fish on your birthday but you are not allowed to catch anything. See you next Saturday buddy!


----------



## devinsdad

pompano67 said:


> Um hey son,not the place for this buddy,clean your room lol..


 Now that was funny. Don't know you bud, but I hope you have a great birthday! Tell your dad he should buy you a new truck, a Corvette and a new boat for your birthday...


----------



## OfcRob

Hey, if I am not mistaken, looking at their website you won't be able to buy a night owl pass on saturday. Website says sun-thurs are the only days they sale them. How would I go about getting 1 without having to drive a 2 hr roundtrip just to get a pass

Further reading about the night owl pass which is $30, states that I must also have a $25 annual pass as well. $55 just to fish, not sure I am gonna make it. I could see paying that for the annual passes if I lived closer.


----------



## Justin618

I should be able to make it depending on if I have to work that saturday. I'll know tomorrow. As for fishing, no night owl pass.


----------



## pompano67

devinsdad said:


> Now that was funny. Don't know you bud, but I hope you have a great birthday! Tell your dad he should buy you a new truck, a Corvette and a new boat for your birthday...


 Easy now :blink: thanks a lot pal...hahahaha


----------



## OfcRob

went and got my free lifetime pass yesterday, any veteran with any disability rating can get a free lifetime pass to all national parks.


----------



## Justin618

OfcRob said:


> went and got my free lifetime pass yesterday, any veteran with any disability rating can get a free lifetime pass to all national parks.



Thanks for the info. I'm gonna have to go up there then.


----------



## OfcRob

just take your paperwork from the VA or your personal Dr., that shows you have a disability, % doesn't matter, just has to say that you do have a permanent disability


----------



## Bama Dave

I will be camping at Pickens this weekend with a friend. Might come by and hang with yall for a while. Later BD


----------



## cajun creationz

i got a pass...from the wife..im in


----------



## Ugly 1

Don't miss out on a chance to legally abuse a teenager! 
Mr Tyfishasauros I would start to worry about all the mean things we plan on doing to you on Saturday! You might want to skip fishing and go to chucky cheese or take some ballet lessons or get your nails done! Cyall Saturday UGLY


----------



## Hoggfish

Sounds like fun guys I will prob. come down for a few hours and try to catch my first salt fish!:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin618

I'll be there. Sounds like fun. I'm gonna need a day like this to get out and relax from school etc.


----------



## OfcRob

getting all the gear together tomorrow. anyone going to the outcast sale this weekend. was thinking about hitting that first before going to the beach.


----------



## Guynamedtom

Who all is bringing a yak?


----------



## pompano67

Guynamedtom said:


> Who all is bringing a yak?


 That's a great question guy named Tom....lol :thumbsup: I'm bringing one...:yes:


----------



## sharkwrangler

Guynamedtom said:


> Who all is bringing a yak?


I will be bringing my yak Tom, but I still don't think the shark bite is where it needs to be with these cooler water temps. "Realtor" and I went about 10 miles offshore last Saturday and chummed all afternoon / early evening without a single "click" on the clicker sharking deeper waters, but who knows someone may get lucky this weekend.


----------



## pompano67

Hey ya'll me again lol....As of today everything is still a go !!! Aside from one excited little guy,and the promise of good weather, the real boss ( my wife ) lol has requested that I post this message..I plan on being there at daylight...The party is an all day into the night fishing event. We would like to eat around noon, followed by CAKE....lol.Show when you can, and again this is an open invitation. Thanks for all the positive post and hope to see everyone sat....


----------



## Tyfishasauros

Guynamedtom said:


> Haha you know I am there. You did tell ty about the new fishing regulation by FWC about not being allowed to fish on your birthday?
> 
> Actually, Ty, I think it says you are allowed to fish on your birthday but you are not allowed to catch anything. See you next Saturday buddy!


 yes sir,this time you can get the bigger fish...nah...hahaha


----------



## Tyfishasauros

devinsdad said:


> Now that was funny. Don't know you bud, but I hope you have a great birthday! Tell your dad he should buy you a new truck, a Corvette and a new boat for your birthday...


 thank you.I wish haha.sometimes daddy don't hear good when I ask for things like that haha


----------



## Tyfishasauros

Ugly 1 said:


> Don't miss out on a chance to legally abuse a teenager!
> Mr Tyfishasauros I would start to worry about all the mean things we plan on doing to you on Saturday! You might want to skip fishing and go to chucky cheese or take some ballet lessons or get your nails done! Cyall Saturday UGLY


 I told you already..you have to catch me first..chump..hahahaha. you gone rent your shoes out for kayaks?:whistling:


----------



## Justin618

I'll have a kayak and one of my twins


----------



## Ugly 1

Tyfishasauros said:


> I told you already..you have to catch me first..chump..hahahaha. you gone rent your shoes out for kayaks?:whistling:


 let me help you with some math youngster 1x 6'3" 220lb old man x2 size 15 shoes = 1 serious ass kicking for 1x young smack talker!!!! And your mom will video the beating for you in case you need a reminder for next year! Cya Saturday! And I'm also bringing a yak to run baits or whatever. UGLY


----------



## Smarty

Ugly 1 said:


> let me help you with some math youngster 1x 6'3" 220lb old man x2 size 15 shoes = 1 serious ass kicking for 1x young smack talker!!!! And your mom will video the beating for you in case you need a reminder for next year! Cya Saturday! And I'm also bringing a yak to run baits or whatever. UGLY


Dang Don I got 13's. You sir have Sasquatch feet :yes:
Used to be a deep hole approx. 440yds from Langdon beach WNW aiming right toward where they used to park the Lexington. That was before Ivan though so not sure if it's still there to yak towards. Wish I could go but can't. Hope ya'll hook the big ones.
Happy Birthday to the giver of smack! :laughing: That was good!!!


----------



## LadyRed

Hey guys, for those of you we haven't met yet, the easiest way to find us is look for the blue and white balloons! Hope to see everyone out there


----------



## Pompano Joe

Looks like it's all coming together for you Ty...God must really love you! Perfect weather window and lot's of PFFers to party and fish with. Don't have a night owl pass, so I'll see you guys at 7 o'clock when the gate opens. Neal, you should have a Pompano limit by the time I get there, Don...a 9' Hammer, and Tom...I personal best Red Fish. Talked to Jim Callahan today. He's driving over from Perdido and promised to show me how to cast the 15 footer. Should be a blast!


----------



## Justin618

Really looking forward to this. Going to be a blast. Sounds like a good group of people out there to share stories and fishing tips. And of course to celebrate ty's bday


----------



## pompano67

Pompano Joe said:


> Looks like it's all coming together for you Ty...God must really love you! Perfect weather window and lot's of PFFers to party and fish with. Don't have a night owl pass, so I'll see you guys at 7 o'clock when the gate opens. Neal, you should have a Pompano limit by the time I get there, Don...a 9' Hammer, and Tom...I personal best Red Fish. Talked to Jim Callahan today. He's driving over from Perdido and promised to show me how to cast the 15 footer. Should be a blast!


 Awesome brother !!! I could have shown you how to cast that 15'r...We just got to cut it in half first hahahaha....


----------



## Tyfishasauros

Thank you Mr.Joe. Daddy and Mr.Tom will be early but Mr.Don has to have his pretty sleep....that ain't working:no: hahahaha:whistling:


----------



## Pompano Joe

Tyfishasauros said:


> Mr.Don has to have his pretty sleep....that ain't working:no: hahahaha:whistling:


Now that's funny! Good one Ty!


----------



## Ugly 1

That's good Ty! On Saturday you will find out why they call me UGLY! Remember its BYOB! Bring Your Own Bandaids!!!! Cya tomorrow lil buddy. UGLY


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up

I would like to go out there tomorrow to get to meet everyone, but I have to balance the fun between racing and fishing... Open practice is all day tomorrow. Happy birthday and good luck to those fishing tomorrow.


----------



## cajun creationz

First in the sand..probably the last to catch a fish with my luck


----------



## tuan850

Good luck to you guys :thumbup:


----------



## cajun creationz

Well we were all skunked when i left..good luck in the evening hours fellas


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88

Awesome day even with no fish being caught...really great people and hope to fish with y'all in the future...good luck on the sharkin.


----------



## cajun creationz

good company ....horrible bite...dam fish wouldnt jump on the hooks...whats up with that...i did get a report or a big red caught after dark..figures


----------



## jspooney

Really bummed I didn't make it. We were planning to come around 11, but I waited all morning for the boat detailer to come for a 9 AM appointment and they never showed up...never called. By the time I decided to head out I had to go do a wedding then to my brother's birthday party tonight. Really glad ya'll had a good time. Sorry once again...my family was looking forward to it.


----------



## Ugly 1

I believe that a huge part of fishing is the experience of spending time in the great outdoors with people you enjoy! Today was a great example!!! It was great meeting some new PFF brothers. It was great spending time with my old PFF family and to those of you who could not make it don't worry we will all try and get together more often as it warms up and fish show up! Thanks to Neal and Lora for the hospitality and great food/cake and thanks to Ty for taking your beatings like a man! And Good Job on the first catch of the day, Happy Bday Ty!! I look forward to seeing you all soon. UGLY


----------



## Justin618

Thanks to Neal and his family for inviting me and everyone else for a good day. Sharks weren't out but we saw a spinner jump at the first gut and neal said he saw a 6ft hammer next to him in the yak in the early am. One bull red was caught in the night time, 41". Put up a pretty good fight. 

Good fun and thanks again.


----------



## devinsdad

I have been following this post and wish I could have made it. Happy birthday to the little man!


----------



## pompano67

A special thanks to everyone that came out and joined us. I know the ones that were there are waiting on the pics and story of the "PRANK" lol..Coming soon......For the ones that weren't able to join us....we missed having you. Stay tuned hahaha.....


----------



## sharkwrangler

Awesome day and evening on the beach yesterday!!! Neal...once again you and your family went above and beyond for all us LBSFishermen. It was great seeing everyone out there and meeting new folks, even though the bite wasn't on, the fellowship was great!!! It was awesome watching Ty strapped in to that 6/0 pulling in his "Catch" while at the same time he learned an important rule of Shark Fishing - "Always keep the line tight!!!"


----------



## Guynamedtom

Yeah good time for sure. Enjoyed it guys and can't wait to see the pics of Ty with his monster catch!


----------



## Ugly 1

After reviewing some records I am really bummed that we did not get length and weight measurements before the release! I think young Ty may have set a new world record!!! At least we got a few photos for Ty to show his grand kids some day. UGLY


----------



## Guynamedtom

I think it also technically classifies as a double hookup too. And two on the same hook is unusual to say the least


----------



## pompano67

And the results are in. Before I start this very long story..Would like to thank Tom for not only bringing the grill,but cooking as well.Thanks brother!! Ok, as many of you know,Ty and Don have been going at it for some time. With much smack talking by the young one...time came to back it up lol. We started the day with several of us watching the sun come up..The b-day boy arrived around 8. As the beach began to fill up with anglers and an awful lot of gear...It's was game on... The day was beautiful,however no fish hit the beach. Now with that being said..and after several hours of fellowship and good people,Ty's nemesis arrived...rut row lol. we couldn't help but notice the little guy trying to sneak out of the group..After a quick tossing around by the big guy,Ty's is sure that's all that was going down. Wrong... When he decided to take a break and a nap ( big mistake) Don's plan went into action. As the young one slept, His line ( on his shark rig ) was ran down pulled off the bottom, and his bait was replaced with a pair of size 15 tennis shoes..Now that may not sound to bad, but when you consider after several hours of no bites anything became exciting.As any father would do...lol..I ran over while he had his back turned,put a good hook setting yank on the rod,made the clicker scream...and well guys the rest is history.After strapping him in to the harness,and all the seasoned sharkers giving him advice and coaching him, you could see the exhaustion in his face and the excitement in his eyes..After his ( what he thought was his first battle with a sharp tooth) ended when he landed..a giant pair of shoes that he himself..had talked smack about. I give you one thing son,you are a sport and took it like a man...I love you buddy.. Below are just a few pics...Lady red has the video on the way...thanks again to all my friends,brothers new and old...At the end of the day...one tired but happy kid...Oh yeah congrats Jimmy on the ONLY fish landed, a nice 41"red...I mean besides the shoes hahahahaha.....


----------



## Tyfishasauros

haha real funny guys !!!! Well daddy didn't tell the rest of the story.When lurch wasn't paying attention,I took my catch of the day,filled em full of menhaden oil and buried them lol. Good luck getting you shoes back haha.Thank you everbody for coming and hanging out and all the awesome stuff.My best birthday yet!!!!


----------



## OfcRob




----------



## pompano67

Having trouble with the video..help please...850-889-5009 thanks...got it handled thx


----------



## Ugly 1

Tyfishasauros said:


> haha real funny guys !!!! Well daddy didn't tell the rest of the story.When lurch wasn't paying attention,I took my catch of the day,filled em full of menhaden oil and buried them lol. Good luck getting you shoes back haha.Thank you everbody for coming and hanging out and all the awesome stuff.My best birthday yet!!!!


Alright boy apparently I did not beat you enough yesterday!! And those shoes you buried were yours! You caught them and I figured they would remind you not to talk smack until they fit you! And I'm Ugly my brother is Lurch, get it right boy! I'm glad you enjoyed your Bday lil brother but don't think that your not getting beat next time I see you for your unbirthday....... UGLY


----------



## OfcRob




----------



## LadyRed

Hey ya'll thanks again for everyone coming out to celebrate Ty's bday with us, I guess one of the hardest things to realize is when your baby is growing up, hes no longer a mommas boy hes a daddys boy now, We have made lots of great friends and look forward to making more! Tyler loves each and every one of ya'll and thank you for being so good to him! We ended a great day with an awesome sunset and lots of laughs and smiles and one very tired young man! A huge thanks to Jimmy with helping post the video


----------



## pompano67

OfcRob said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GK3NiNQOs6o


 thx man


----------



## Ugly 1

Ty rest easy tonight knowing that you got a little payback!!!! I just blew snot bubbles all over myself watching the video! Thanks for being a good sport! UGLY


----------



## Bama Dave

Good to finally meet a lot of you yesterday on the beach. Not the best day to fishing, but better than being at work. Hope to hook up again when the pompano start running in a couple weeks. Later BD


----------



## Guynamedtom

Hey Ty, enjoyed hanging with you on your birthday. That video is one to remind you of the one that didn't get away! We will get a real fish next time out buddy


----------



## cajun creationz

aaaahhhahahahahahahaha


----------



## sharkwrangler

I just spit Skoal all over my laptop screen!!! Way to go on bringing that "Monster" in Ty!!!


----------



## Spoolin Up

OfcRob said:


> Video Link: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GK3NiNQOs6o


Like I tell my son, you mess with the bull you get the horns. Looks like a good time was had.


----------



## Rofhbert

start running in a couple weeks


----------



## Ugly 1

Hey Ty since you were such a good sport I'm gonna help you out! When you tell the story to fisherman tell them that you landed 2 on Saturday that were bigger than most Vans!! When you talk about your reel let them know that Ocean Master built a 6/0 for you that easily pulled 2 Vans out of the gulf at the same time!!! When you talk to girls tell them you may be skinny but you lifted 2 huge Vans full of water at the same time and have video to prove it!!!! If your going to be a fisherMAN you need to learn that it's all in how you tell the story!!!!! By the way I could use another pair of size 15 Vans for my Bday! Your welcome and don't get in trouble with the girls!!! UGLY


----------

